# The irony of grain-free kibble in our household



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

My son is now 9 months (yay) and loves to throw cheerios at the dogs -.-; My dogs are little sharks circling around him picking up any food they can...


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol well i'm sure a little bit of grain won't hurt .


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

pastel said:


> My son is now 9 months (yay) and loves to throw cheerios at the dogs -.-; My dogs are little sharks circling around him picking up any food they can...


They have their own 5 star restaraunt.... under the baby's highchair


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

Haha, my dogs are the same way... my 4 year old can sometimes be a messy eater, and my dogs lay under the table just PRAYING that he'll drop something good


----------

